# Were they lost?



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We saw two antelope by Keif last weekend. They are not that far east normally are they?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes....there has been a small herd north of Turtle Lake for quite a few years.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

hey Springer... about two years ago my friend who lives in thompson saw one in the feild a few yards from I29... so they do get around... that one would have been great if it had a collar on it to track it...


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

2 years ago we were coming back from bow hunting out west and saw 2 doe antelope in a bean field just to the south of interstate off the buffalo alice exit... we thought about sneaking in the beans and shooting them with our bows but figured we'd leave them be. one of the weirdest things weve ever seen hunting with antelope this far east


----------

